# Super Red Ludwigia



## Leonard

What kind of Ludwigia is this? It get's extremly red!!


















The leaves are growing in pairs in the steem.


----------



## Leonard

Here I grow it emersed: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_u1fGoxLr_9s/SlDgIR7_D2I/AAAAAAAACjQ/Vzxd5hEdQFE/s1600-h/Ludwigia.JPG
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_u1fGoxLr_9s/SjVXcy-cjwI/AAAAAAAAChg/iTsdPBUv3Co/s1600-h/Ludwigia.JPG


----------



## Cavan Allen

_Ludwigia palustris_.

No petals.


----------



## Avi

Leonard...what kind of lighting do you have that Ludwigia under?


----------



## orlando

-Orlando


----------



## Vadim S

Maybe Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'
http://www.tropica.com/default.asp
http://aquaria2.ru/node/5675


----------



## Leonard

At the moment I have pretty much light, 1x150watt MH + 2x24watt T5 in my 144liter tank. But I have growned it with the same colour under 2x11watt in a 24liter tank.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Somebody posted a flowering pic of that one, and if that's what it really was, it had petals, which palustris doesn't have. Tropica says that its identity is still unclear. Perhaps we'll find out some day what's what.


----------



## Leonard

I think you are right with palustris, but do they really use to get that red? Maybe it's a kind of palustris that is redder than usual.

Here is pictures of flowering L. palustris: http://images.google.se/images?hl=s...g+ludwigia+palustris&btnG=Sök+bilder&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Leonard

It looks very much like the flovers mine have, when grown emersed, if you look at the 2 first pictures.


----------



## Leonard

The shape of the leaves is also the same of palustris, but not the same as repens.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Leonard said:


> I think you are right with palustris, but do they really use to get that red? Maybe it's a kind of palustris that is redder than usual.


It can, sure. It can be as red as almost anything else given the right conditions. Many times when I've seen it in the wild it has been blood red when submersed. The picture in Aquarium Plants is of deep red plants.


----------

